# Awesome iPhone app for DP (UK)



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't know if it is sold in the US or other countries, but a while ago I bought Confidence by Andrew Johnson and never listened to it until last night. WOW! What he was saying really seemed to resonate with my experiences with DP and his suggestions seemed to make me feel a lot better. I've used many of his apps before this one (And many other apps that would help me get to sleep) but none seemed specialised for DP. Even though this wasn't made FOR DP I don't think, it could well have been. It's worth buying if you can't find anything on the app store that Helps your DP. Just thought I'd let you guys know!


----------



## SundaySeance (Mar 6, 2012)

What is it? Is it just a guy talking or something?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)

Also another one I have found that helps is ispy, its a bunch of live webcams from around the world so you can see what's going on elsewhere any second you feel like it. I know it is completely unrelated to DPDR BUT it gets your mind off of yourself, and I found that helped a lot.


----------

